# putting up a stand need some help



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

What's the shortest amount of time you would wait to hunt a stand after you've put it up. When is generally the best time to put a stand up? Morning evening?


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

If i'm on private ground, I personally like to have my stands up 2 to 3 weeks before opener. This way your scent shouldn't be quite as noticable as if you would the night before. I generally put them up in the middle of the day because it seems the deer activity is usually the least in my area. I use ladder stands so I like the deer to get used to the ladder if they happen to stumble upon them. Same thig if you're using screw in steps or sticks though too. Good luck to you!


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

If I can hang my stand with minimal noise in under 15 min. I will sometimes stay and hunt that evening. Mid-day when deer activity is lowest is generally best - get a windy day when the wind is blowing away from their bedding area - will help cover up your noise etc. Hang stands as far out in advance of your hunt as possible - if you are hunting a place you can leave your stands out for awhile keep track of the activity you have seen this year or in the past and hang stands in spring.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I can't even remember the number of times I've had deer come in to the sound of me putting up a stand.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have hung stands in the middle of the day then hunted them that evening. Like others have stated pick a time when deer activity is minimal. Then also make sure to use (if you believe in it) scentlock or scentblocker clothing when you put up your stands. Act like you are hunting it right away....ie watch your scent....scent away spray, gloves when handling everything, etc.

Now like others have mentioned as well if you are on private land where you can hang stands out in advance do it 3+ weeks. But take the same precautions....ie watch your scent and what you leave behind.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Depends, if it's a morning stand I'll hang it late in the day and then hunt out of it in the morning. If it's an evening stand I hang it and hunt out of it right away. I rarely leave my stands out for any length of time, same with ground blinds.

huntin1


----------

